# [Ratkaistu] Darktable Canon EOS 6D Mark II

## heikkikk

 *Zucca wrote:*   

>  *heikkikk wrote:*   Vielä kun saisi Darktablen ymmärtämään mun kameran tuola linssiprofiiliasetuksissa. Canon EOS 6D Mark II. Windowsissa Darktable sen hoksii, mutta ei Gentoon puolella ole edes listalta valittavissa. 
> 
> Ite käytän kanssa Darktablea. Ootko kattunu missä versiossa tuki on lisätty?
> 
> Alota vaikka uus topikki asiasta, ni koetetaan saada skulaamaan. 

 

Jees, eli huomasin että itse Darktable tukee kyllä tuota kameraa, eli kuva aukeaa oikein, mutta...

media-libs/lensfun

Ilmeisesti Darktable käyttää tätä linssivääristymien sun muun virheen korjauksessa?

Kamera kun itse ei korjaa tuota dataa koska "ei ole canonin oma linssi -> emme tue"

Lensfun ei tue tuota...

http://lensfun.sourceforge.net/lenslist/

Tuola allaalla on lista kameroista.

Miten ihmeessä muistin että Windowsissa olisi tunnistanut kameran?? noh..

Tarkistan asian vielä...Last edited by heikkikk on Wed Oct 16, 2019 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## heikkikk

Noni, vertailin Darktablea Windowsille ja Gentoolle.

Tässä tulos:

Gentoossa tunnistaa objektiivin oikein, mutta ei kameraa.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6kpdd1ost9gjbfd/Darktable-Gentoo.png?dl=0

Windowsissa päinvastoin, eli tunnistaa kameran, mutta ei objektiivia.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptgfq1ci5tua1ro/Darktable-Windows.jpg?dl=0

Kun nyt saisi edes jommassa kummassa toimimaan oikein  :Very Happy:  Mieluusti Gentoossa.

----------

## heikkikk

Suorita roottina:

```
lensfun-update-data
```

Tämä ratkaisi ongelman! Kiitti !

----------

